# Audio / Video >  Bowera un Wilkinsa nedienas

## arnis

Kādu dienu pie apvāršnja parādījās nelaimīgs skandu īpašieks, un divi labi cilveeki, bet vairaak jau Kaspich metās tam palīgā, līdz ar ko --->
Ļaunais slikto puišu atmaskotājs ir atgriezies! Laiciņu atpakaļ nedaudz aknās dabūja Alpine, vairāk ir ticis DLS. Šodien parunāsim par B&W. Divu vīru vadītu uzņēmumu, kas sevi uzskata par lietpratējiem skaņas kastu izgatavošanas jomā. Ja kāds zina viņu leģendāro frāzi par skandu izstrādi, pēc šī raksta izlasīšanas tā, iespējams, iegūs jaunu jēgu.

Pacients: B&W skanda, model 801, series 3, limited edition. Jaunu cena svārstās 5 ciparu naudu robežās, padsmit gadus lietotas (nezināmā kondīcijā) maksā vismaz 2K LVL. 

Tātad – pretenzijas IR.
Lai ievērotu privātumu, šeit neievietošu skandu s/n, kā arī to (īsto) kopskata bildes.

Skandu īpašnieks sūdzējās, ka pat papildus ekvalaizeru izmantošana neļauj iegūt normālu skanējumu. Dēļ telpas esot šausmīgas rezonanses uz/ap 60..70Hz. Pīkstuļa diapazons esot bijis tik slikts, ka, tas (pīkstulis) ticis nomainīts pret citu.

Īpašniekam ir gan muzikālā dzirde, gan atbilstoša izglītība, gan aprīkojums (portatīvs SPL mērītājs ar 1/3 okt. izšķirtspēju) – respektīvi, šis nebija šādu skandu tipveida lietotājs.

Uzmetot ātro skatu, tapa skaidrs, ka pīkstuļa diapazonā ir nopietnas problēmas (fāzes maiņa nelīdz), arī izveidotie aizbāžņi FI neko nedodot - tas izklausījās dīvaini. Tādēļ tika nolemts apskatīt skandu tuvāk.
Pirmā pieslēgšana un fiksais mērījums.. godīgi sakot, nošokēja. Ok, telpas īpatnības, bet..
Lūk, zīmējums. Atvainojos par skatu stabiņos – es patiešām vēl nezināju, ar ko būs darīšana. 

Tātad:
Uz 60Hz ir pumpa ar ļoti lielu labumu un amplitūdu;
Uz 30Hz ir pamatīgs (relatīvais) kritums – neskatoties uz 12’’ basa draiveri un 100L kasti;
Uz 200..500Hz ir padsmit dB kritums;
Uz 4000Hz ir interference (nav atrisināma ar tvītera polaritāti);
Uz 8000Hz ir interference, arī ar polaritātes maiņu nav līdzēts.
Uzmetot rupju skatu, top skaidrs, ka skandas AFR nevienmērība ir virs 20dB.

Pieslēdzot vidu/tvīteru boksu pie aprīkojuma, redzam sekojošu skatu:

Nenormāls AFR kāpums ap 500Hz joslā (tātad, mids sāk darbu no 500Hz, ar pumpu);
Jokaina AFR forma 2..5kHz joslā;
Neadekvāts tvītera līmenis virs 10kHz (šeit gan varētu būt pie vainas jaunais, cita tipa tvīteris).

Basu moduļa pieslēgšana pie aparāta uzrāda vēl interesantāku skatu. Attēlā filtra līkne (elektriskā). 

Kā redzam, uz 70Hz ir pumpa, virs 125Hz sākas atdeves kritums. Pie 500Hz, kur ir salaidums ar midu joslu, elektriskā atdeve (filtram) ir ap -20dB (kā reference – atdeve uz 60Hz).
Skaļruņa mērījums pusatvērtā vidē neuzrādīja nekādu AFR akustisku kāpumu joslā 200..500Hz, kas būtu elektriski jāslāpē. Tātad, par 200..500Hz būtu skaidrs – jāskata filtrs (tas pie vainas), 70Hz pumpa – jau interesantāk.

Basu filtra bilde: 

Lūdzu ievērot, ka filtrā izmantots.. nepolārais elektrolīts! Es atvainojos, bet pat S90 lika papīrniekus. Lūdzu arī ievērot – elektrolīta apvalks no karstuma sakaltis, saplaisājis. 

Lielā mērā pie vainas arī blakus esošā pretestība. Tā (izlodējot redzams, bilde seko) ir papildus karsējusi jau tā lieliem zudumiem apveltīto kondensatoru. Jautājums:

a) Vai pretestībai un kondensatoram ir dzesēšanas poligoni? Nē, nav;
b) Vai elementiem ir atstāta dzesējošā virsma uz plates? Nē, nav. Tie salikti praktiski kopā, kaut vieta uz plates – cik uziet;
c) Vai šie elementi izvēlēti pareizi? Nē. 2.7Ohm pretestības jauda 7W, kondensators: 1gab. (caur to plūst visa ķēdes strāva)
d) Vai pretestības darba temperatūru ir mēģināts pazemināt, izmantojot siltumvadošu pastu/līmi? Nē, protams, ka nē..

Skatāmies tālāk. 2 spoles, katra 5mH, katras Re=0.5Ohm. Tātad, lai kāds būtu pastiprinātāja DF (dempinga faktors), virknē ar skaļruni ir slēgts 1Ohm. Tātad, reālais DF nokrīt līdz 10 vai pat zemāk. Kāda jēga labiem vadiem, labam pastiprinātājam? Pareizi, nekāda.

Labu spoļu Re ir reizes 5..8 zemāks! Ok, tās maksā ap 50..100 LVL (mazumtirdzniecības cena), bet nu skandas taču Hi end.. Starp citu, šeit tiek izmantotas Mundorf spoles, kurām raksturīgs:

a) Tiek izmantotas nevis plānu plākšņu metāla, bet dzelzs kluča serdes. Acīmredzot, virpuļstrāvas, histerēze un paliekošais magnētisms uzlabo skaņu;
b) Dzelzs serdes nav pat nolakotas. Tās oksidējas – rūsē;
c) Starp vadu un dzelzs serdi nav nekādas starplikas. Pat ne papīra sloksnītes. Viena metāla skaidiņa, serdes rieviņa, lielāka vibrācija – un spolei beigas. Hi End risinājums!

Pagriežot plati uz otru pusi, redzam, ka viens celiņš ir tikai 3mm plats, tā garums pārsniedz 4cm. Nesanāca plati uzprojektēt? Pamērīju ar aparātiem – signāla kritums ap -50..-40dB, respektīvi, līdz 1%. Ņemot vērā, ka tas (signāls) satur arī nelinearitātes produktus – rupji. Vēl jo vairāk, ka/ja basu skaļruņa THD pat 40..50Hz joslā mērāms zem 1% (2..3..5mm gājiens).

(celiņš bildē nodublēts pēc upgrade)
Ok, vadu nodublējam, spoles modificējam, demfējošo pretestību nomainām, kondensatorus – pret papīrniekiem (nomināls, protams, cits).
Filtrs strādā, taču pieslēdzot skaļruni aktīvas slodzes vietā, pumpa uz 60Hz paliek! Vēl vairāk – pāris dB (elektriski) veido akustisku pacēlumu vismaz 15dB! Ielikts nepareizs skaļrunis, ar milzīgu Vas? Mehāniskais labums pamazs, pēc difuzora gājiena F3 noteikt pagrūti, Z mērīt – slinkums. Jaucam kasti ārā!

Izrādās, kastes lielākā daļa piestūķēta ar poroloniem! Kopā 10 kluči, katrs pa 4L. 40+ litri ‘noņemti nost’ no tilpuma. Normāli, ka pie atlikušā tilpuma F3=60Hz. 60!!!!!!! Šādai 80..100L kastei! Un, loģiski, Qts pat virs 1, nerunājot par optimālo 0.7 vai mazāk.


Labi, izvelkam 8 no 10 poroloniem. Lūk, montāžas kvalitāte. Vienam trāpījusi krāsa, otrs nav ‘trāpījis’ kastes ‘šūnā’. Pēc modifikācijas 60Hz pumpa pazudusi!
Taču fāzu invertors – labums tiecas uz 0, plūsma uz 0. Nestrādā. Kevins [ sheit- Arnis ] 15 sekunžu laikā aprēķina tā darba frekvenci: 18..22Hz. Tātad, kastē F3 bija ap 60Hz, bet ports uz 25? Kas tas par murgu?

Labā ziņa: ports sastāv no 2 daļām, tās var atdalīt. Kā ports salīmēts – lūk, attēls.

Pēc porta ‘noīsināšanas’ tas atdzīvojās – parādījās gan akustiskais labums, gan apakšējās darba frekvences (30..40hz). Jāpiebilst gan, ka, lai arī pēc filtra pārbūves spoļu kopējais Re tika samazināts, tas vēl joprojām ir augsts: ap 0.8Ohm. precīzākam, labāk kontrolētam basam būtu/būs jāmaina basa filtra spoles. Tā – jau nākošā pārbūve (ja skandu saimnieks uzskatīs to par nepieciešamu).

Protams, atsevišķa tēma – porta diametrs. Lai arī ārpusē tas ir ‘flared’ – piedodiet, 5cm.. nu, tas NAV nopietni un korekti. Pie lielākām jaudām, protams, parādās pieskaņa (labi redzama ar mikrofonu portā).

Domas šajā sakarībā:

a) Ķīnas viltojums? Diez vai. Skaļruņi ļoti kvalitatīvi (pēc AFR un THD mērījumiem), kastes (koka konstrukcija) līmenī, šūnu iekšējais karkass, visur šiltītes, model nosaukumi (arī uz platēm, izkodināti), atsauces uz firmu, porta izmērs, skaļruņu grozu nianses – sakrīt ar oriģinālu bildēm;
b) Sajauktas plates? Nevar būt – uz platēm iekodināts model nosaukums, turklāt, visur QC uzlīmes ar rokas zīmogu;
c) Kāds kaut ko pārbūvējis? Nē, neviens plates aizticis nebija. Nerunājot par pārlodēšanu. Turklāt, visas detaļas pielīmētas, midu plates spoles – piekniedētas. Ja kas būtu pārkniedēts, pārlodēts, pārlīmēts – uzreiz redzētu. Nekas nebija aiztikts;
d) Citi skaļruņi ielikti? Atkrīt! Midam un basa skaļrunim ir ļoti specifiski, ovāli (sānos apcirpti) grozi. Ar nestandarta stiprinājumu caurumiem un papildus caurumiem dekoratīvo aizsargu fiksācijai.

basa filtrs pēc uzlabojumiem: 

jaunā dalījuma frekvence būs maksimāli zema: 350Hz.

pārbūve:
mainīta spoles induktivitāte uz 2.5mH
mainīts demferpretestības nomināls un palielināta pieļaujamā jauda (pretestība no 2.7Ohm samazināta uz 0.15Ohm, kalpo vairāk kā fuse kondensatoru baterijas bojājuma gadījumā)
mainīts filtra kondensatoru nmināls un tips
nodublēts plates 'drošinātājceliņš'
palielināts V
paaugstināta porta darbības frekvence un labums 

Palēnām pārejam uz midu un tvīteru kasti.
Lūk, mida filtra shēma. Kāds piesakās pamodelēt, parēķināt, kas tur notiek?

Dažas nianses, kurām nevajadzētu jūs mulsināt:
a) Jā, tik tiešām, arī šeit (kā shēmā norādīts) tiek izmantoti elektrolīti;
b) Jā, tik tiešām, paralēlajā slēgumā pretestība ar mazāko nominālu ir mazjaudīgāka kā otra.
B punktā minētās nianses rezultātā 7W pretestība ir degusi. 7W, kas bija LPF basam, ir melnā krāsā, šī ir brūnā – cepusies mazāk. Tā teikt, vēl kādu brītiņu izvilks. Vareni!

Lieliski! Ko mēs redzam? Uz 500Hz ir pumpa, uz 2khz ir -10dB, uz 4kHz ir -20dB, salaiduma vietā ar tvīteri – vēl zemāk. Par fāzu lietām ap 500Hz vispār nerunāsim! Es domāju, izmantojot šādu filtru, ir ‘ļoti’ būtiski salāgot spoles vienā plaknē.. 
Paskatamies kā šis filtrs uzvedās no Z viedokļa:

Šī bilde veikta pēc tām pretestībām, tieši pie paša ‘filtra’. Kā redzam, uz 600Hz ir ap -6dB papildus kritums, kas pie virknes rezistoriem ap 3 ohm nozīmē – filtrs taisa īso: tā Z ir zem 3 ohm, visa kopējā skandas pretestība šeit krietni zem 6ohm, un lielākā daļa enerģijas aiziet siltumā. Perfekti!

Kādi vēl secinājumi? Pieņemsim, ka mēs izmantojam ļoti labu skaļruni ar jūtību ap 90dB/1m/W (4’’ izmērā stipri virs šī nebūs). Kāda būs skandas jūtība vidējos toņos? 80dB/1m/W? Virs 2khz nebūs pat 80dB/1m/W.
Lūk elektriskā līkne jaunajam filtram:

Bez Z korekcijas bija pumpa uz/ap 5kHz, skanējums bija manāmi griezīgs.
5min, papildus RC ķēde, un bilde/skaņa jau pavisam cita!
Protams, ka skaļrunis tika mērīts akustiski – nekādus būtiskus artifaktus darba diapazonā pamanīt neizdevās (dēļ kā būtiski: 5..6dB un vairāk būtu jāmodificē filtri). 

HPF labums (tas arī bildē redzams) ir zem 0.7, bet toties fāzu līknei jābūt maigākai, maskējošam signālam – ‘jāvelk’ zemāk.

Pārejam pie tvītera joslas. Šeit nekādu pārsteigumu: 3.kārta, standarta nomināli, protams, Z korekcijas nav. Jokainā interference (kritums AFR līdz pat -10..15..20dB) ap 8kHz uzrodas, tiklīdz uzliek tvītera boksa ‘vāciņu’. Pat ne sietiņu, tas rada daudz mazāk problēmu.
Ražotājs nav ņēmis vērā tādu sīkumu, kā atstarošanās boksa priekšpusē..
Situācija tiek risināta ar 2gab. demfējošiem gredzeniem. 



AFR izskats pēc tvītera upgreida. Midbasa, apakšējo vidu joslu lūgums neskatīt – tur ir telpas ietekme. Mērīts tika tiši mida/tvītera salaidums un tvītera 8kHz problēma.
attālums ap 1..15.m, nedaudz nost no ass (15..25grādi horizontālā plaknē). uz ass ir neliela pārkompensācija (AFR kāpums) virs 12..15kHz, kas nebūt neizklausās griezīgi. AFR kritums pašās augšās vs nobīde no ass - vienmērīgs, lēzens.

šeit bilde vēl PIRMS tvītera upgreida (to atstāju saldajam ēdienam).

110, 220, 440, u.t.t. ir stāvviļņi istabā. galvenais, kam būtu jāpievērš uzmanība - salaiduma vietām.
kā redzam - 250..500Hz un 3..7kHz ir smuki.
porta pienesums ir ap 6dB. dēļ istabas kompresijas 30Hz izskatās virs normas, bet domāju, lielākā telpā (tādā skandas tiks ekspluatētas) reducēsies. turklāt, skandu īpašnieks ir izgatavojis smukus aizbāžņus, ar ko portus likvidēt, un iegūt hifilītisku CE skanējumu. 
nobeigumam dažas bildes: 

viegli brūna, riktīgi brūna un jau melna pretestība un pussprādzis kondensators.

Cerams, ka šis raksts radīs vismaz kādu ieskatu par to, kāda attieksme pasaulee tiek veltīta HIEND kastes izstrādei ...

----------


## janisp

Arni, varen labs raksts sanāca un darbiņš paveikts ne pa jokam. Medālis Tev.

Tā jau ir ar to vintage tehniku... ::

----------


## abergs

Manuprāt sakarīgākais raksts audio sadaļā.

----------


## ivog

Super. Vairāk tādu rakstu!

----------


## jankus

Vai Bowers ar Wilkinsu nebija tie, kas bija teikuši, ka, diemžēl pārāk daudz AS ražotāji nejēdz to darīt?  :: 
Vai varētu būt, ka pa tiem 10 gadiem ir nedaudz tomēr mainījušies arī skaļruņa parametri?
Par to porolonu- nedomāju, ka, izmantojot porolonu, ir "noņemti" 40litri ekvivalentā tilpuma. Drīzāk pielikti kādi 10 litri ekvivalentā tilpuma klāt. Biju jau licis šo linku vienreiz: http://www.troelsgravesen.dk/ports.htm Raksta apakšā autors bija mērījis ekvivalento kastes tilpumu tukšai kastei un ar dažādu materiālu tajā..

----------


## jankus

Kāda jēga midrange filtrā ir tiem paralēli saliktajiem 4.7 un 5.6 omu rezistoriem, ja aiz tiem virknē katra neseko nekas, kas ir tikai vienam?
Vai tā drosele midam virknē tik tiešām ir 2mH?

----------


## arnis

Nee, tas porolons jau pat iisti nebija kaa porolons muusdienu ruļļu izpratnee, taadi diezgan pabiezi kluchi. Vinji varbuut slaapee kaadus atstarojumus nedaudz, bet tilpumu tie nepieliek nekaadu, turklaat ---- ir tachu akustiskie meeriijumi kas apliecina to kluchu defektu. savulaik krievijaa arii bija taadi porolona kluchi 
par parametriem --- nee- paskaties tachu, ir basa draivera liikne --- speelee liidz pat 3K . 
Arii filtra nominaali tika paarmeeriiti un +- atbilst uzrakstiem uz tiem . Pashi skaljrunji, it iipashi bass, ir vnk dieviigs draiveris , tur shaubu nav. Draiveri OK, kaste OK, iekshaa taads ribu poligons, bet liidz galam vnk nenostraadaats --- viens salaidis zaraa filtrus, cits pischika noformeejumu .... treshais ievaaleejis kluchus nepareizajaa kastee [ varbuut ] , beigaas rezultaats. 

par Troelu gravesenu --- jaa, "*virtuaali* tilpums pieliekas". Bet tas pats porolons samazina porta Q , liidz ar ko tas ieguvums ir taads nosaciits [ attieciibaa uz porta pienesumu ieguvuma principaa NAV ... parasti subu kastees pat meedz neko nelikt, variantaa, ja piemeeram staavviljnju rashanaas iespejamais diapaazons ir neaktuaals [ videejai subu kastei ] , tad pie liela izmeera / jaudas draiveriem un paliela porta izmeera/ garuma pienesums no porta jau taa ir mazs, + ieliekot veel porolonu, tas vispaar buus nekaads. 
PS- tilpumu palielina mikroshkjiedru materiaali , piem mineraalaa vate , ar milziigu virsmas laukumu shuunu liimenii --aatri uztver un atdod siltumu . Porolons ir bliivs saputots burbulju materiaals, patiesiibaa, tikai samazina tilpumu. varbuut troelam liekas, ka ja pamazina porta peak levelu, tad reaalaa Fporta nokriit par paaris Hz ....  ::  
Tas biku cits staasts ...
Normaali shaadaas aplikaacijaas izmantotu vati vai atm vai veel kaadu specifisku materiaalu ... bet tie ir daargaaki --- porolons tachu ir ar kaartu leetaaks risinaajums ... 

Par tiem R --- nu , jaaprasa tiem, kas itkaa jeedz akustikas taisiit [ varbuut bija domaats kaa droshinaataajs, ja paaraak liela jauda topiijaas cauri, tad viens nodeg  ::  Jaa 2mH. tur 26mkf un 2mH taisa to pumpu uz 500hz .

----------


## ddff

arni,

vai Tev ir arii transfer liiknes? Gribeejaas redzeet faazes/magnituudes visam kopaa un katrai komponentei atsevishkji.

ddff

----------


## arnis

diemzheel nav. pagaidaam arii nav mega iespringums , jo shii ir taada saakotneejaa lazhu sakaartoshana vienai kastei ... teoreetiski, kad taisiis otru, tad varbuut joka peec vareetu arii panjemt saakotneejo / beigu . shis taads pirmais uzmetums  :: 
varbuut iipashniekam peekshnji pareizaa skanja nemaz nepatiik  ::

----------


## Didzis

Vot, vot, ka tik Tu nesačakarēji tās tumbas   ::   HI-ENDistiem tak nevajag elektriskus mērijumus, viņi tak visu dzird   ::   Ja sludinātājs saka, ka šitās tumbas labas un galvenais dārgas, tad draudze tam tic bez ierunām   ::  
Būtu tikai labi, ja tiktu veikti vairāk līdzīgu "labratorijas darbu" un atmaskotas visas tās audiofīlu muļķības.

----------


## Delfins

Tici man, tas neko nedos. *fīlisti paliks pie sava (visās jomās).

[offtopik on]
Tieši tagad citā forumā par velobraukšanu diskutēja par aproci ar hologramu, kas iespaido cilvēka auru un līdz 500% paceļ rādītājus (ieskaitot jaudu), jo redz profi nēsā un visi atmaskojošie testi viņiem pie kājas.
[offtopik off]

----------


## janisp

> Vot, vot, ka tik Tu nesačakarēji tās tumbas    HI-ENDistiem tak nevajag elektriskus mērijumus, viņi tak visu dzird    Ja sludinātājs saka, ka šitās tumbas labas un galvenais dārgas, tad draudze tam tic bez ierunām   
> Būtu tikai labi, ja tiktu veikti vairāk līdzīgu "labratorijas darbu" un atmaskotas visas tās audiofīlu muļķības.


 Didzi, tu fano par monitoru skaņu. Tad jautājums- kāda iemesla dēļ vienāda izmēra studijas monitori, piemēram ADAM, FOCAL un teiksim PSI ir katrs ar savu skanējumu, lai arī raksturlīknes ideālas un cenu diapazons viens? Ceru, ka pieļauj, ka cilvēki, kas izstrādā monitorus,arī  JBL, Dunaudio Genkec,utt.  taču saprot no akustikas un raksturlīknēm ne mazāk par Tevi un Arni, un par Delfinu atļaušos pieļaut, arī vairāk ::

----------


## AndrisZ

> piemēram ADAM, FOCAL un teiksim PSI ir katrs ar savu skanējumu, lai arī raksturlīknes ideālas


 Raksturlīknes studijā! Tad arī varēsim domāt tālāk.

----------


## bowers

iisaa lekcija perekupiem. skanju apraksta:
a) izstarotaa akustiskaa jauda, kuru veido bezgaliigs skaits [ideaalaa gadiijumaa] AFR meeriijumu klausiishanaas vietaa. shiis jaudas meers ir dB/F 
b) dispersijas liiknes vs F. dispersija nosaka gan telpiskaas skanjas tembaalu uztveri [njemot veera, ka cilveekam ausis ir izvietas telpaa, nevis vienaa punktaa] un nosaka agriino un ljoti agriino atstarojumu spektru un izplatiisahanaas nosaciijumus - no shejienes: tembraalu nokraasu un ambienci [dalju taas]
c) faazu un laiku lietas. gan katra izstarotaaja  individuaalaa fazu liikne, gan to saskanjojums [vai speciaala disharmonija] laikaa un faazee. shiis liiknes maina gan subjektiivo tembraalo uztveri, gan veido fokusus [kuraa vietaa lokalizeesies skanjas avots] - to izmeerus, vietu un kvalitaati. kaa arii veido [daljeeji] skatuves dziljumu
d) izstarotaaju izmeers. kaa zinaams, punktveida izstarotaajs izstaro sfeerisku vilni, liela diamtera - plakanu. shie skanjas vilnji subjektiivi izklausaas savaadaak. arii atstarojumus [agriinos] veido savaadaak
e) izstarotaaju paarejas raksturliknes. taas ieguust ar waterfall grafikiem. gan pasha izstarotaaja iipatniibas, gan taa Qts noformeejumaa, gan FI u.c. rezonatoru [arii filtru] ietekme. kaa zinaams, iisu [pirmo] laika spriidi cilveeka dzirde SPL uztver kumulatiivi, liidz ar to sliktaaka paarejas raksturliikne [ilgas pieskanjas] subjektivi akcentee sho skanju/joslu

no shii secinaam, ka AFR meeriijums vienaa punktaa [1m, pretii/uz ass] nosaka.. nuu.. kaadus 0.X% no visa skaneejuma..

bet, protams, shis viss NAV jaazin, lai paardotu tumbas, vadus, un cilvekiem ljepiitu sharlataanismu ar 5000% pelnju.  ::

----------


## janisp

bower, labi rūkts  ::  , tagad pasauc wilkinsu lai iztulko....
5000% - par šo nedaudz vairāk infas, lūdzu, mani tas baigi ieinteresēja....

----------


## Wilkins

Mjaa, Bower, nav iisti skaidrs, ko shie ljauzhi te sadariijushi. 
Mees tachu peec PSRS sabrukuma ieviesaam progresiivu darba daliishanu , triis kabineti, katraa izstraadaa savu moduli un padod taalaak ---- tagad izskataas, ka basisisti pielaidushi lazhu, un padevushi taalaak ar tekstu- 500Hz -10dB, un mid razhotne paceelusi +10dB augshaa . Kraasotaajs arii ne tur traapiijis un nopuutis muusu progresiivos porolona kluchus .... 
Klau, tie degushie rezistori mid filtraa, kaa buutu, ja mees piepatenteetu shito dariishanu, kaa tev liekas, man liekas ka normaali -- double fused loudspeaker crossover technology .
Par tembraalo- faazeejamo, mees tachu sarunaajaam, ka liksim spoles vienaados attaalumos, un tad dziljums nedaudz peldees deelj izstarotaaju LPF un reaalo difuzora atrashanos un liks smadzeneem jukt praataa , radot mega telpisku skanju pat vienas kastes ietvaros .. Shkjiet, ka muusdienaas tas vairs nav populaari, a ko ???  ::

----------


## bowers

nee, mees uzsildiijaam vadus, skaljrunjus, sietinjus. viss bija ideaali. pat magneetus uzsildiijaam! bet, laika gaitaa viss atdziest. vienkaarshi viss jaauzsilda no jauna!

JaaniP - ja Tev nesanaak 5000% pelnja - taatad pirms Tevis ir veel kaads perekups, kas nosmelj Tavu kreejumu. ir viena probleema - visu juusu [perekupu] pievienotaa veertiiba ir: smadzenju ljepiishana, pashiem nejeedzot. jo, ja Tu jegtu, ko/pa cik Tu iesmeeree saviem puskurlajiem klientiem, Tev buutu dikti bail tapt mezhaa pie koka piesietam!

----------


## osscar

Priekš tāda līmeņa skandām izmantotie komponenti vnk briesmīgi  ::  kur tad krutie kondensatori un rezistori ? reāls uzmetiens.....kaut gan vidējam statistiskajam klausītājam jau laikam po par to kas tumbām vēderā....būs laikam kādreiz jāpaskatās kas vēderā maniem budžeta missioniem  ::

----------


## arnis

Oskar-- wot taa ir pareizaa attieksme. Man kastees uz midbasu virknee LPFam ir 0,05 omu spoles, un polipropileens tiiri taapeec, lai buutu, un par to vareetu aizmirst, pat ir uz LPF - zemi. Par pischiku vispaar nerunaajot. A te --- panjemts itkaa Bennic, normaals razhotaajs, bet leetaakie elektroliiti un poliestera filma ...
Par rezistoriem vispaar nav ko runaat....
Turklaat vareetu veel piedot, ja tas viss veel buutu +- pareizi sakroseets un dariitu savu darbu --- bet nedara jau  ::

----------


## osscar

nu tak tie kaut dārgākie pasīvie komponenti ( nu kaut 30Ls par C un tie 100 par L )  būtu kapeikas uz kopējā cenas fona....

----------


## bowers

tas viss ir siikums uz taa fona, ka simti hifiliitikju visaa pasaulee ko shaadu klausaas, un veel dzird atskjiriibas, piesleedzot 500 un 2500 LVL veertu vadu. un ausu veezha vietaa, ko normaals cilveks dabuutu vienaa vakaraa, klausaas un slavee 20dB nevienmeeriibu un 70hz pumpu..

----------


## arnis

nee, nu cik es redzeeju vienaa saitaa, tos tagad tirgo ASAP pa 4000USD  ::  Gan jau liidziiga apjausma naakusi ...

----------


## janisp

Arni, kā izskatās Tu salaboji 16 gadu vecu, kārtīgi rībinātu skandu. Kondensators pažuvis, rezistori svilināti...
ieliec bildes un raksturlīknes kādā B&W fanu lapā, var būt kāds veterāns ko pakomentēs...nu nezinu, paklausījos 805D, pan patika...un nez vai tuvākajos gadu desmitos kāds no jums ko tādu uzražos, masveidā, lai kretinētie audiotrastiskie hifilītīķi teiktu:"jā tā ir latvju skaņa", kā tagad spriež par "angļu skaņu"...

Bower, izskatās, ka kārtīgi ierāvis esi šodien, bet droši,ka spirtiņu šķaidīji...kārtīgam visītim paundu nepietika, jo pēc tāda trieciena (skat testu topika sākumā) bankrots spīd ::

----------


## JDat

Beztēmai, bet kā aizrādījums.

Kungi es ceru uz Jūsu sapratni un šajā tēmā tiks apspriestas Ravšana un Džumšuta (Bowera un Wilkinsa) nedienas ar skandām nevis garas runāšanas par sildītiem vadiem uc ezotēriku.
Sildītajiem vadiem jau ir vairākas tēmas saceptas. Tur arī spriediet par reālo vadu ietekmi uz skanējumu. Šeit var pieminēt tikai kā ironiju. Latvju skaņu uc ražošanas lietas arī nepiesauciet, tam jau ir posti sildītajos vados.

Kas attiecas uz "izžuvušu" kodiķi un nodegušajām pretestībām... Mana necilā un mazā pieredze liek domāt ka skandas ir labi kurinātas un filtri nav īsti pareizi uztaisīti. Kodiķis palicis grūsns vai nu aiz pārsprieguma (cik tam kodiķim max pieļaujamais spriegums?) vai nu aiz pārkaršanas. Pretestības tkai un vienīgi aiz pārkaršanas tādas palikušas.

PS: Paldies Arni par interesantu aprakstu. Ir lietas, kuras nesapratu, tāpēc būs iemesls padomāt un saprast kaut ko vairāk...

PS2: Nez kā Bowers un Wilkins var konstuktivi atspēkot šīs tehniskās lažas...  ::

----------


## osscar

http://www.stereophile.com/content/b...rements-part-2

otrās sērijas mērījumi, nezinu gan cik tehniski otrā no trešās atšķiras...kaut ir vērojamas līdzīgas problēmas...

----------


## bowers

nu, daudz kopiiga gan nav:
20Hz vs 60;
500Hz vs 60
5000Hz vs 300

pilniigi citi daliijumi, citi krosi, cits noformeejums. citi skaljruni [vismaz tviiteris/fullrange].

+ kaa izskataas, ka F3 midbasam ir ap 80Hz, vinjsh mocaas ap/zem to, un veel ir probleemas ap 800Hz, kas vareetu buut tviitera F3. kaa tviiteris speej ko izspiest no 300..400Hz - gribu dzirdet [ja var ticeet tiem meeriijumiem]. 1'' no 300Hz akustiski??????????????????

----------


## osscar

http://www.stereophile.com/content/b...r-measurements

šis laikam bija īstais links, bet problēma tā pati..

----------


## osscar

cik palasīju atsauksmes uz ātro, tā arī ir - tauta sūdzas , ka trešajai sērijai cheap crossover...

----------


## bowers

nu, peedeejaa likaa redzam piikji uz 70Hz. kaste uz 100L, 12'' skaljrunis, bet F3=70Hz.. porta efektivitaate: labums/atdeve=0. super!

----------


## jankus

> Vot, vot, ka tik Tu nesačakarēji tās tumbas    HI-ENDistiem tak nevajag elektriskus mērijumus, viņi tak visu dzird    Ja sludinātājs saka, ka šitās tumbas labas un galvenais dārgas, tad draudze tam tic bez ierunām   
> Būtu tikai labi, ja tiktu veikti vairāk līdzīgu "labratorijas darbu" un atmaskotas visas tās audiofīlu muļķības.


 He, nu hiendisti, kuriem nevajag elektriskus mērījumus, neko no tā nesajēdz, bet pērk un kuriem pieder B&W tumbas atzīstās!  ::  Atceros, vairāki pieminēja šeit B&W.  :: 

P.S. Jankum savā mūžā ne reizi nav gadījies dzirdēt B&W tumbas..

----------


## bowers

zheel, ka Tu nedziivo kaut kur Rumbulaa.. tad vareetu piedaavaat tik taalu nevest.. kaut gan - moska taas taisiija kaads cits, un tur nav tik rupju lazhu..
vienu lietu gan ir veerts izdariit. paklausiities [kaut 1gab., nevajag 2] 
a) normaalu muusdienu konceptu ar tviiteri kaa maskeetaaju [izbiidiits uz priekshu, kroseets ar leezenu filtru, bass aizmuguree];
b) shaadu te 90.gadu 'spoles vienaa plaknee' konceptu.
atskjiriiba tieshi fokusos, skatuves 'dziljumaa' [ko, izraadaas, mak veidot viena skanda arii] ir vnk ofigetj. nesaku, ka pareizaak. tehniski it kaa pareizs risinaajums uztaisa vnk baigo efektu [skanjas baudai baigi ok, referencei, protams, neder].

----------


## arnis

jaataisa kaads ab ar kaadu muusdieniigo kasti un kaadu vecaa stila kasti  ::  
skanda vnk veido to kaa patiesiibaa nemaz nav . ar to arii atshkjiras references audio no hiend
bet maajaas jau katrs var klausiities ko veelas, liidz briidim, kameer neuzrodas pretenzijas

----------


## bowers

jaa, pshihoakustikas peetiijumi tikai shobriid top. interesanti, kaa skandu buuveeshana attistisies naakotnee. jo shobriid piegaajiens ir radikaali atskjirigs kaa 90tajos.
tolaik ne tikai bw, bet pat cccp [kliver un co] meegjianaaja likt spoles vienaa plaknee, kroseet vismaz 3.kaartu [ok, arii skaljrunji spieda, bet - arii taapeec, ka uzskatiija, ka akustiska paarklaashanaas rada tikai probleemas]. pat nemeegjinaaja veidot maskeejoshus signaalus.
standarta daliijums 500/5000 [3 joslu sisteemaas].
liela izmeeru atskjiriiba basu un mida joslaam [skaljrunju diametrs] - baigi mainaas fokusu izmeeri..
tagad - subu eera lidz 80..150hz, platjosla, kas velk no suba un max augstu, tviiiteri ar maskeeshanu plashaa diapazonaa. subjektiivi pilniigi savaadaak skan..

----------


## Isegrim

Šķiet, minētais komplekts kādreiz pārcietis _šķūningu_. Daži B&W produkti ir redzēti un dzirdēti. Nevienā neesmu manījis tur sabāztus porolona klučus un stiķētas _trubas_. Filtrs gan izbrīna. Pat krietni lētākos _Thiel_ skaļruņos atradu nopietnus kondensatorus un _air core_ spoles.

----------


## bowers

nee, nekaads skjuunings nav bijis.
porolona kluchiem ir traapiijusi kraasa, kad kraasoja [izgatavoshanas procesaa] kasti;
tie kluchi bija ievietoti [un izgatavoti ruupnieciski] speciaalaas kastes shuunaas;
lai tos aaraa dabuutu [tie bija arii ieliimeeti, liimeeshanas vietaam klaat var/vareeja tikt tikai kastes montaazhas laikaa] bija jaapieliek ne mazums puulju, tos iekshaa dabuut [peec samonteetas kastes] ir prakstiski neiespeejami;
osscar ievietotais grafiks ar series 2 paraada tieshi taadu pashu F3 [ap 60..70Hz] kaa series 3. 70Hz 100L kastei - tas ir kas iipash.

shie poroloni 100% [shoreiz tik droshi, kaa reti kad] IR razhotaaja paredzeeti.

p.s. stikjeeta truba - pilniigi logjiski.
ir izgatavotas 2 detaljas - viena ir dekoratiivais elements ar firmas logo uz front plaknes un flared porta ieeja. otra detalja ir pats ports. tas ir normaali un tehnologjiski.
runa ir par veidu/kvaitaati, kaa shiis abas detaljas ir savienotas savaa starpaa.
runa ir par porta reguleejumu un F3.
tiem, kas nav tankaa - saskanjaa ar elementaariem akustikas likumiem: portu regulee joslaa - F3 liidz F3-1/3 oktaavas.
ja F3=60Hz, tad kaa ports var buut uz 20Hz?
un arii shis murgs saskan ar series 2 meeriijumiem. arii tur ports ir uz 20Hz, atdeve [labums un pluusma] praktiski 0, un F3 ir 60Hz, uz 70Hz ir pumpa.
tikai, redz, B&W izraisa taadu bijibu daljaa pilsonju, ka, pat ieraugot taadas auzas, apskata veidotaajs nevis konkreeti uzraksta -FAIL peec buutiibas, bet saak kaut ko dzejot par saskanjoshanu ar telpu, izvietoshanu tuvajaa laukaa, u.t.t. respektiivi, autoru vietaa attaisnoties..

un, ja paskataas dziljaak - mees visi [ok, gandriiz visi] dzivojam sterotipu, kaut kaadu raamju [autoritaashu, kvalitaates raadiitaaju, principu, u.t.t.] raamjos. kas biezhi vien izraadaas pilniigs apmaans. un dziivojam peec kaut kaadiem bara instinktiem/ietekmes.
shajaa sakariibaa - zheel, ka Pasaules paarnjemshanas plaans 2, izskataas, ka nomira nesaacies..

----------


## arnis

redzi Jankus, troels gravesens savaa portu rakstaa apakshaa vnk ir ielicis *Sleegtu kasti*  ar 33L tilpumu. Jaa, sleegtaa kastee arii porolonam ir kaads pienesums. Un par to Monacor poliesteru/ kokvilnu arii nav nekaadu briinumu, man jau liekas, ka tur kaapumam bija jaabuut lielaakam. 
Bet muusu BW variantaa mees runaajaam par kasti ar portu, kas nav sleegta sisteema, liidz ar ko sheit shie grafiki nevar tik tabsoluuti  njemti veeraa. Troels kaarteejo reizi pietroļļo ar savu "pareizo" attieksmi analiizee pie portiem jaukt klaat sleegtas sisteemas datus
PS- bet nu taa jau tie haiendisti taisa taas tumbas, ko padariisi  ::

----------


## bowers

veel nedaudz par porolonu. porolonu veido pussleegtas shunas. konkreto - pieliekot pie mutes, paelpot praktiski nav iespeejams - peec 10 elpas vilcieniem saak saapeet kruutis.
taatad - ja porolons ir plaanaas plaaksnees, vai veel labaak - pulverii, vai mazaas bumbinjaas - tas vareetu akumuleet to dP siltumaa, un naakoshajaa ciklaa siltumu atdot.
bet - ja porolons ir kluchos 100X100mm, kurus no visaam puseem aizsedz [atveertajaa skaldnee] koka raamis, kas samazina atveerto laukumu vismaz par 50%, un aiz shii porolona saakas naakoshais ramis+klucis [nevis brivi tiek klaat gaiss] - poroloni vnk SAMAZINA tilpumu.
par porolons CE vs FI kastee. sore, ja mees pienjemtu, ka porolons darbojas tilpuma palielinaashanai.. kungi, tieva 5cm [un gara trubinja] ar tuuneejumu uz 20Hz, un veel shaads pildiijums? tur jau taapat [bez pildiijuma] Q un plusma tam portam bija tuvu 0 llei. kaada taa buutu ar pareizu pildiijumu? [kas pilda savu uzdevumu]..
luugums paskatiit Osscar ievietoto linku, kur redzams viss: gan pumpa uz 70..80Hz, gan F3 ap 70Hz, gan porta labums un pluusma. un tas viss - 100L kastei + 12'' draiverim!

par to kaa vinju tur.. troels gravesens. ir jaasaprot, ko/kad/kur meera. nejeegaam [sore] vienmeer ir/buus vnk nepareizi secinaajumi no izlasiitaa.

----------


## bowers

p.s. aizvakar tika veikta saliidzinaashana starp upgreidoto tumbu un otru, pirms upgrade.
tiesa gan, salidzinaashana sanaaca relatiiva, jo upgreidotaa skaneeja tik buutiski skaljaak praktiski visaa spektra, ka otra nebija dzirdama.
uzgriezhot otru, vieniigais, kas bija dzirdams - tuktuk bass un pashas augshas [cikcik].
apasjheejaa basa nebija vispaar, porta pluusma - nulle. midbass -nulle. vidi [to klasiskaa izpratnee] - mateeti, stipri pazeminaatu liimeni.
nu, taa nebija skanja, kas no taas skandas naaca aaraa. taas bija shausmas..

----------


## ivog

arnis = bowers = wilkinss?   ::

----------


## JDat

> arnis = bowers = wilkinss?


 un vēl... arnis = bowers = wilkinss = kaspich = epis =tvdx = didzis =janisp = Jack Dnaiels = jankus =normunds = abidox = Vikings =ansius = JDat = Jurkins =ivog utt utjp. Patiesībā tas ir arņa personīgais forums, vienkārši aiz nav ko darīt Arnis uztaisīja dažus simtus useru un regulāri raksta no dažādiem nikiem. Lai būtu dzīvība. :P

----------


## Wilkins

Ivog- kompaanija sastaav no diviem paarstaavjiem :P 
NU neko,. JDat, jautriii :P 
Shodien ar Boweru veel sho to pameeriijaam, starp citu, laikam beidzot mums laikam abiem naaca skaidriiba, kaa tiek meeriita faaze un ko taa no sevis izsaka  ::  Veel kaadu laiku mums taa likaas abstrakta lieta :P

----------


## martell

Īstenībā šitas sižets mani personīgi kārtīgi nošokēja. Neesmu pētījis, bet šķiet, ka plaukta cena šīm tumbiņām ir ap 10k$. Te es pilnīgi piekrītu Kaspicham (bowers kaut kā neskan  :: , ka tas ir autoratīvs un aizspriedumains murgs, ko uzbūris kaut kāds dizainers, kurš sajutis varu pār patērētājiem. Pār nedomājošiem patērētājiem, kuriem zīmols (kas gan tas tāds galu galā ir?) ir svarīgāks par pašu lietu vai procesu. Protams, demokrātija ir, un katrs var pirkt ko grib un staipīt krānu kā grib. Līdzīgi kā Louis Vutton somiņas vecenēm par 4k$  ::  Tā sajūta, kas nepamet, ir... laikam, netaisnīgums. Ok, somiņu tu bodē vari iztaustīt un izčamdīt, bet tumbā iekšā neielīdīsi. Tu itkā paļaujies uz autoritāti un publicitāti ap viņu, bet rezultātā dabon dzeltenu risinājumu ar lētiem kondiķiem un polietilēna līmi. Un plus vēl tehnoloģisku sviestu, kā pierāda topika aizsācējs. Cepuri nost par pētījumu! Incanti, kā referētu Bowera un Wilkinsa kg-s, ja šitādu reklamāciju viņiem aizsūtītu ar visām bildēm?

----------


## JDat

Jā, fāze tas ir smalki. Lai kārtīgi sapratu man vēl daudz jāmācās gan teorija, gan prakse. Bet, kad saprot, tad liekas ka ir vienkārši. Interesanti ko par šo saka ddff...

----------


## Wilkins

Visvairaak man muusu uzrazhotajaa tumbaa patiik tas, kaa mees ar Boweru izdomaajaam noiisinaat vadus no filtriem uz skaljrunjiem ,kas pielodeeti pie sheemu plates un piestiprinaati pie rear izskruuveejamaa panelja. Rezervi vadiiem atstaajaam absoluutu nulli  ::  
Nu tas taa, lai visaadiem Kaspichiem un Arnjiem neniezeetu nagi skruuveet aaraa plates/ elementus  ::  Nu taa, lai peec iespeejas vairaak aizliegtu skatiities muusu kastees iekshaa. Tie ietaupiitie 2$ vadu garumaa jau pat nav tik svariigi, kaa apzinja, ka kaads tagad shkjuuniitii nomokaas ar pielodeeshanu :P :P :P 
tra la la :P

----------


## bowers

vilkins vispaar ofigel! pienaak pie muusu krutaakaas tumbas un saak zviegt! midbasss neesot taads, kaa jaabuut. nee, es saprotu, vinjsh saacis kaut kaadas smagaas narkotikas lietot - paargaajis uz 18sound, midbasus krosee aktiivi, neliek zemee, bet pareizaa augstumaa, kaut ko te par DF un faazeem murgo.. nu, bet mees tak taadu konceptu kaadreiz bijaam radiijushi..
skjiet, ka vinjsh vairs pat muusu logo neatpaziist..

ja nopietni, midbass tik tieshaam ir.. nu, optimisti teiks: reduceets, diskreets, pesimisti - pak^*)(&)(*. respektiivi - kad saliidzinaaju: 1:1 ar griidinieceem , kuraam 2gab. pa 5.5 fullreindzi. te tomeer 12'' un pamatiiga kaste.
iespeejamie iemesli:
a) betona griida [midbass/bass zemu, gandriiz pie griidas] - staavvilnji vertikaalajaa plaknee;
b) bass/midbass sanaak stipri 'veelaak', jo, ja klausiitaaja galva ir tviitera liimenii, midbass kaveejas par kaadaam 0.5ms [paaris m attaalumaa];
c) pasmags skaljrunis;
d) pasiivie filtri ar savu Re=0.8 ohm, drankjiigu DF, drankjiigu paarejas raksturliikni [jo L uz 4ohm pusi vairaak velk]

a: paklaajs, b: taads nu bija koncepts 90tajos, c: atvainojiet, vieglaaks nesanaaks konkreeta izpildiijumaa; d: risinaama lieta
+ EQ celjam augshaa midbasa zonu

----------


## JDat

> Rezervi vadiiem atstaajaam absoluutu nulli  
> Nu tas taa, lai visaadiem Kaspichiem un Arnjiem neniezeetu nagi skruuveet aaraa plates/ elementus  Nu taa, lai peec iespeejas vairaak aizliegtu skatiities muusu kastees iekshaa. Tie ietaupiitie 2$ vadu garumaa jau pat nav tik svariigi, kaa apzinja, ka kaads tagad shkjuuniitii nomokaas ar pielodeeshanu :P :P :P 
> tra la la :P


 Gan jau atradīsies kāds huļigāns, kurš apies šo drošības sistēmu. Varbūt paveicas jaucot no skaļruņa puses. Vai vēl kāds variants... No sērijas: Ja jau salika kopā tad noteikti ir variants kā izjaukt.  :: 

Var ielikt iekšā petardi. Jaucot aktivizējas un izsper visu nafig...

----------


## Wilkins

Jaa, veciit, piedod , kautkaa taa izpluudusii shvakaa buukshkjeeshana man galiigi aizmigloja acis :P :P Patiesiibaa sviests, 12'' draiveris flataa liidz 3Khz speelee, bet midbasa kaa nav taa nav .... ::

----------


## bowers

> Jaa, veciit, piedod , kautkaa taa izpluudusii shvakaa buukshkjeeshana man galiigi aizmigloja acis :P :P Patiesiibaa sviests, 12'' draiveris flataa liidz 3Khz speelee, bet midbasa kaa nav taa nav ....


 nuu, un paskati - objektiivi [elektriski] paceltais level:
125Hz: +4dB
250Hz: +8dB
350..450Hz: >+12dB

zheel, ka nav otrs komplekts - pirms modifceeshanas. luuk, no taa naaca iipashais midbass  ::

----------


## osscar

kad sunim nav ko darīt - atjaucu savus missionus 34i - filtra plate tāda paliela, 2 air core spoles + kaudze ar plēves kondiķiem + tik pat liela ar nepolārajiem....un baltās pretestības...ko darīt - atstāt kā ir - jeb mainīt nepolāros pret plēvēm ? Mani gan skanējums apmierina - taču elektrolīti nepatīk ilgtermiņā ....ok pagaidām tumbas jaunas...bet pēc gadiem..

----------


## Isegrim

Ziņkārības pēc, iemet kaut kur bildes - kas misijas lācītim vēderā. Es parasti lieku šaubīgu elektrolītu vietā sovjetu МБГЧ papīrniekus. Ar tiem nav bijis problēmu.

----------


## osscar

nu tāda ne parāk bilde - netiek jamam klāt - viņš tur apakšā - a fočuks man liels...nu un vietas tur nav lieliem kondensatoriem...

----------


## Isegrim

Spoles, kaut pareizi orientētas, ļoti tuvu viena otrai. Izskatās, ar tievu drāti satītas. Cerams, neviena no tām nav virknē ar wūferi. Elektrolītu gan vesela kapsēta. Es, _upgrade_ nolūkos, to filtru pārlasītu uz citas plates/šasijas. Bet šāda konstrukcija lielražošanā un cenu kategorijā attaisnojama; ko nevarētu teikt par B&W.

----------


## osscar

nu  tas gan - tā jau ir - ja nobriedīšu elementu maiņai -tad jauna plate jācep.  Bet nu mission mājas lapā - audiophile grade crossover un maza bildīte no cita crossovera  ::  mārketings ibio.

----------


## osscar

atradu krievu saitos labāku bildi - ir tur vēl spoles dziļumā..



tad programma minimums varētu būt elektrolītu vietā sabāzt, kaut vertikāli plēviniekus , jāskatās kas par nomināliem..

----------


## Isegrim

Nu re, arī resnā spole ar kārtīgu drāti! Es parasti netaisu PCB savām konstrukcijām. Rīkojos līdzīgi _Popovenei_ - uzkārtā montāža, jo lielie, pie šasijas skrūvējamie papīrnieki ir lieliski atbalsta punkti sīkajiem elementiem. Papildus - līmes pistole (hot melt glue). Pareizā vietā pielodēts vads ir labāks par celiņu uz plates.

----------


## osscar

nu jā p2p uz kontaktspailēm būtu labākais, bet te baigi daudz to elementu. mēģināšu no aizmugures pajaukt iečekot nominālus.

----------


## osscar

nu sorry, ka šajā pat topikā - bet man tajā filtrā šadi tie nepolārie :
 32uf - 3 gab;
 3.3uf - 2 gab;
 2.2uf -1 gab;
 4.7uf -1 gab;
20uf (vai 2.0 > ? izskatās pēc 20 bet mazs tas kondensators arī 63V - taču izmēros tāds pats kā 3.3 ? ? ) - 1gab

piemetu te no elfas aksiālos polipropilēna - 55Ls abām tumbām   ::

----------


## tornislv

Nav jau brīnums, ka home made high end skanda cenā var pārspļaut pat B&W - izvēlies tādu biezāku mdf, labas skrūves, labu līmi, labus draiverus, furnitūru un filtra lementus - tūkstoši sanāk viens un divi.

----------


## osscar

nu nav tik traki - mazie nemaksā daudz- visvairāk sanāk par tiem 32uf ....7Ls gab. ok var likt piem. krievu klučus, tikai tad tie būs ar vadiem jāpievieno...jāpadomā.

----------


## arnis

cik jauda taam kasteem defineetaa ?

----------


## osscar

slinkums pētīt speceni - domāju 120W max. Bet nu nespēju iedomāties viņas uz tādu jaudu topīt....

----------


## Gints_lv

> PS2: Nez kā Bowers un Wilkins var konstuktivi atspēkot šīs tehniskās lažas...


 Šīs izgatavotas speciāli jaunatīstības valstīm, tāpat kā atšķiras Poļu Ariel un Vācu Ariel.   ::

----------


## Isegrim

> krievu klučus, tikai tad tie būs ar vadiem jāpievieno


 Tak skrūvējam rindā paralēlos kondiķus, monolītu alvotu vadu bāžam cauri visām lodausīm un kārtīgi pielodējam. Ja jāsaliek paralēli tikai divi tādi kondiķi, skrūvējam tos pretēji blakus tā, lai lodausis saskaras. Caurumos vēl iebāžam mazā plēves kondiķa izvadus (lai kapacitāti piedzītu līdz vēlamajai). Tāda baterija būs daudz labāka par štrunta elektrolītkondensatoru.

----------


## osscar

nu tā gan nav - domājams ka topika BW tāpat ir no ārzemēm atbraukušas....visticamāk.....bet nu jā - cik skatos - lielākā daļa ražotāju, pat yamaha savos studijas moņos liek nepolāros.....tādā ziņā RRR bija labākas  ::  Vnk domāju, kā gadu gaitā tiem nepolārajiem ar kapacitāti ? gan jau ka sēžas, vēl vairāk - ja mīl topīt un ir temp. filtra elementos..

----------


## osscar

Arni ko teiksi par kondensatoru izvēli (papētīju plati - izskatās normāla celiņi ir lieli - laukumi praktiski taisnstūri):

1. aksiālie franču no elfas - padārgi - ar PVN sanāk bezmaz 70ls
2. no europa audio jentzen vai kā tur viņi bija - ap 50 Ls , bet palieli pēc izmēra jo visi uz 400V - imho ar 250 būs gana.
3. no ebaja - taivānas no name MKE (tipa poliesters) - 250V - ap 30Ls sanāk +-, vienīgi dažai nomināli ir ar 10% pielaidi - ok varētu paņemt šos biku vairāk un tad atlasīt.

Pats domāju ka uz baigajiem audiofīlu nebūtu jēga iespringt, turklāt tie no ebaja ir mazāki izmēros - links piemēram:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-pc-MEA-Cap...item20abde6230

----------


## janisp

Drīz Benic pasūtīšu:

http://www.servo.lv/ProductDetails.aspx ... tem_id=729

kādi nomināli interesē?

----------


## osscar

32uf =6 (ja maksā 20 ls -paldies - nevajag  :: )
20uf = 2 
4.7 uf =2
3.3uf =4
2.2u=2

----------


## tornislv

Parmar PP 30uF Farnelā - 2.96LVL

----------


## janisp

norādītajā linkā cenas arī ir, tikai 32uF nomināla nav, ir 30...

----------


## arnis

Oscar---- Kjiinieshu poliesters no Ormixa tev derees. Bez ironijas. Buus kaadi 10-15Ls max. 
Par franchu SCR ---- HIend aprindaas tie nekoteejaas *vispaar*  , kaut manupraat darbu dara. Jantzeni ir populaaraaki un "smukaaki" no aarpuses, bet principaa tas ir parasts metalizeetais PP, taapat kaa visi, kuri izmanto MKP. Bennicam tas skaitaas XPP, bet Bennics pat ar atlaidi no jaanja buus daargaaks. SCR gan manupraat tieshi ELFĀ arii ir biku overpriced. 
Es personiigi suutu vai no eiropas audio vai pa taisno no intertechnika IT Audyn Q4 vai QS seeriju... lielaas kapacitaates pat 100mkf suutiiju no lietuvas diilera, tur vairumaa panjemot, sanaaca ar reaalu atlaidi .... 
PS- likt Bennicu paraleeli uz zemi kaa LPF basam --man liekas ka buutu mazliet izshkjeerdiigi ....

----------


## osscar

nav tās skandas pašas par sevi nekāds tops lai liktu biezos kondensatorus, kaut kaste ar ribām. kopējais izpildījums ir ok. ir lasīts par ESR un ietekmi uz AFR ? vai nemainās teorētiski kaut kas, ja BP vietā samet plēviniekus ? Jentzen ir lielāki (400V) kaut cena ir ok salīdzinoši. Ok, tad sūtīšu tos ebaja ķīniešus. noreportēšu kā sanāca  ::  paldies.

----------


## arnis

esr ietekme vareetu buut buutiska augshinjaas ,tur es liktu kaut bennic. par paareejiem --- nedomaaju ka ir mega jeega ko iesprigt. vieniigais --- es varbuut iespringtu uz straavaam. tb-- LPFaa salikt kaadu bateriju, ja tie ir 30mkf, tad 3x10mkf vai tamliidziigi . kas veel taads ... jaapadomaa ... Jaa, nu pamainaas AFL, ja 0,2 omu vietaa uz zemi iegruuzh 0,004  ::  ar to jaareekjinaas [ ja vien visi tie kondjori, kas ir uz zemi , nav veel shunteeti ar R ] .
Redzi, nav jau jeega ko mainiit mainiishanas peec , ja pasham pretenziju pret to nav.... Vajag paarziimeet filtra sheemu, un tad skatiities kuraa kjedee un kaado lomu konkreetais BP pilda, tad var domaat -- atstaat/ aizvieto, un ar ko ....
Jebkuraa gadiiijumaa-- tiem bP vareetu buut diezgan lielas pielaides +-20-50% , arii poliesteriem tie nebuus mazaaki par 10%. Es tomeer izveelos +-5% . Tas taa korektaak...

----------


## osscar

nu jāpapēta shēma sīkāk. Ok skaidrs. Pats jau laikam tik labi mājās nesamērīšu pirms pēc atšķirības ja tās būs +- 0.5db robežās  ::  nu tapēc  paņemšu ar rezervi + vēl 1Uf kaudzīti lai var piedzīt samērot C. Tur vieta ir galvena problēma, tad nopietnāk tumbas konstrukcijā jāiejaucas.

----------


## bowers

es noveerteeju, ka JanisP godiigi uzraksta, ka suutiis Benic, ne Bennic.  :: 

p.s. kaut ko vnk mainiit mainiishanas peec.. elfas kondjoru mainiitaaju stilaa, sore. es saprastu, ka sekotu meeriijumi, uzlaboshana, un tad - lodeejam ko vajag. vnk paarlodeet - labaak neliist, kur nav sajeega  ::

----------


## osscar

nē nu es tikai tā par ilgtermiņu...cik ilgi vidēji velk tie BP kondiķi, nu kad būtu pienācis laiks viņus mainīt...nav tak jamie mūžīgi.

----------


## bowers

atstaaj naakotnei. taapat uz vecumdienaam kniebties negribeesies, zobu daudz nebuus, shasliks nebuus jaaeed katru dienu, dumiibas dariit negribeesies - briva laika daudz. tad, ja taas mega kastes veel buus aktuaalas, vareesi bakstiit.
ja dikti gribaas bakstiities, plees nost un paarliimee kurpeem zoles, paardiedz jakai viiles, lai labak tur, presee papiiru printerim, uzsildi kveelspuldzes, u.t.t.

----------


## osscar

nu redz laikam esi zobārsts arī    ::

----------


## Gints_lv

Parunaju ar cilvēku kas spēlē uz Fender. lētos izgatavo speciāli lai neskan citādi nepirks dārgos.

----------


## bowers

cilveeku stulbums ir bezgaliigs.

----------


## AndrisZ

> cilveeku stulbums ir bezgaliigs.


 +5 !    ::

----------


## ddff

> Parunaju ar cilvēku kas spēlē uz Fender. lētos izgatavo speciāli lai neskan citādi nepirks dārgos.


 Shiis apgalvojums ir tik universaals, ka der pilniigi jebkam - paartikai, automashiinaam, meiteneem :]

ddff, meereni uzjautrinaas

----------


## bowers

nu, bet ar ko tad fender speeleetaaji jeb monitoru baudiitaaji ir savaadaaki?
un ar ko vispaar atskjiras slikti kombji/tumbas no labiem? nu, kombjiem vienkaarshak: prastiem ir volume liidz 10, krutiem liidz 11, hiend gjitaaras kombjiem - liidz 12!

----------


## arnis

kaadu laiku te nekas nav rakstiits. par cik teema par to, ko gribu rakstiit, aizsaakaas te, disputaa ar Jankusu,  tad te arii paturpinaashu. Par pildiijumu kastee / ietekmi sleegta/ ar portu utt 
Pirms meeriijumu raadiishanas apskaidroshu situaaciju --- meeriijumi notika ar kasti paceltu gaisaa, liidz ar ko zemais gals ir nedaudz miinusaa pret paareejo diapazonu. telpaa ir diezgan daudz staavvilnji [ uz 300hz atstarojums no griestiem ] , taapeec taa liikne ir zobaina. bet ne uz tiem zobiem ir jaaskataas. shaadus meeriijumus meeriitaaji redz katru dienu--galvenais ir izanalizeet atshkjiriibas. Liidz ar ko --
sheit meeriijums sleegtai kastei bez portiem un BEZ vates pildiijuma. vates pildiijums kastee 1/6 no kopeejaa tilpuma 

Te mees redzam performanci zemajaa galaa [ skatamies 50-120hz diapazonu ] + redzam staavvilni kastee ap 500hz diapazonaa. 
tad mees ieliekam shajaa pat kastee kokvilnas vates spilvenus. 

staavvilnis uz 500hz pazudis. Kas mums notiek zemajaa galaa ???  +1-1,5dB visaa basa diapazonaa, ap 50hz pat vairaak .... tas veersh uzmaniibu uz diezgan palielu virtuaalaa tilpuma palielinaashanos sleegtaa kastee. 
tagad atveram portu, kuram ir saliidzinoshi ZEMS labums, + veel reguleejums uz 65Hz . skaljrunju Vas un aktuaalaa tilpuma attieciibas pamatiigi atshkjiras uz sliktaako pusi, kas noziimee, ka porta pieaugums pamataa buus virs porta F, nevis tieshi uz taas. 
Sheit mums kaste bez vates ar portiem 

Saliidzinot ar sleegto kasti bez vates, mums ir 60hz +1,5dB, 80hz +3,5dB 100Hz +4,5dB 
Sheit buus liikne ar portiem un vati kastee. 

sheit variants porta pieaugumam kastee ar vati 
60hz +1dB 80Hz +3dB 100Hz +2dB 
te mees redzam, kaa ir mainiijusies dinamika --- absoluutaa pieauguma tuvaak porta F nav[ kas noziimee, virtuaalaa tilpuma palielinaashanaas nenotiek[ kaa redzam, izmainjas uz 50Hz-60hz sheit nenotiek vispaar ] , bet aktiivajaa porta darbiibas zonaa pieaugums ir mazinaajies, kas noraada ---- vate korpusaa samazina porta labumu [ pluusmu ] . 
Teoreetiski jau vareetu teikt --- izmainjas nebuutiskas , bet --- taas ir noveerojamas/ paredzamas/ logjiskas ...

----------


## kaspich

shaadi izskatas paarbuuveets BW 801 reaalaa istabaa, reaalos apstaakljos, 1.5..2 metru attaalumaa no skandas, klausiishanas augstumaa.

kas ir papildus sadarits:
1. nedaudz [3..4dB] pazeminaats level 500..2000hz diapazonaa [ar parametrikji, centrs uz 1kHz];
2. BW konkreetajaa briidii palaistas no 80Hz, lai samazinaatu telpas staavvilnjus;
3. iesleegti 2 aktiivie subi CE noformeejumaa, kas novietoti tuvu klausiitajiem, ar delays aizvilkti 'taalaak'. rezultaataa - subu izstarotaa akustiskaa jauda ir mazaaka [kaa, ja to diapzanonu atsknajotu BW - taam tas ir nieks] - mazaaki staavilnji. subiem paceltas 25..30Hz, ap 50 ir -5..6dB elektriskais kritums [pieejams 5 joslu parametrikjis shajaa diapazonaa].

papildus upgreidots piikstulis. bildes sekos.



30graadus nost no ass? luudzu!



60graadus nost no ass? luudzu!

----------


## arnis

mineeshu-- uz griidas ir normaals tepikjis, bet griesti ir neslaapeeti, atstarojums uz 200hz izskataas 2m attaalums Bet savaadaak --- diezgan ok  ::

----------


## kaspich

tepikja laukums ir neliels, kaads 1m2, diivaans - aadas. griesti netapseti, labajaa pusee [tuvu] nedemfeeta siena.



katra piikstulim [lai mazinaatu taa atdevi uz ass] tumbu iipasnieks izgatavoja shaadas [dazhaadas] bumbinjas.



skats no priekspuses. bumbinjaam tiks izgatavots baigi stiliigais tureetaajs, padatori sho defekta laboshanu par efektu.
piemekleejot bumbinjas [taas tieshaam izlidzina AFR, bet katra skan radikaali savaadak - atkariibaa no izmeera un bliivuma] tumbu iipasnieks izveeleejaas labaakas - ar ljoti korektu tembralo skaneejumu un daudz 'gaisa'. skanja mani patiesham iepriecinaaja!
skatuve: stabila, nepeld, mida augstumaa, fokusi labi, skatuve tala, ar labu dziljumu. bass/midbass nedaudz piesardzigs, neuzsveerts, bet subs - labs: artikuleets, nedunosh, bez jebkaadaam pieskanjaam, bez telpas rezonanseem.

----------


## tornislv

es pareizi saprotu, ka basa kastes B&W šobrīd ir "rezervē" un nav pieslēgtas? Jeb tikai josla nogriezta?

----------


## kaspich

nee, basa kastes ir piesleegtas [biwiringaa] un straadaa no 80..350Hz [reaali/akustiski]. HPF, ja nekljudos, 2.kaarta, LPF: 3.kaarta

----------

